# Anybody shoot a 500 magnum?



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I was at the shooting range on saturday, sighting in my 22 mag and 308, and the guy next to me was shooting a 500 mag S&W. That thing is a frikin cannon.. :sniper: I was at an indoor shooting range, so I was wearing earmuffs, and this thing is louder with earmuffs than my 308 is without. Simply put its loud. Anybody shoot this gun, and if you do for what??? It's not very accurate, so I dont see any hunting applications. It's to heavy to carry concealed. So what is this gun used for?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

So S&W can say it has the most powerful production revolver. I am sure hollywood will find a use for this gun. :eyeroll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> It's not very accurate,


What do you base that on?


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

> Quote:
> It's not very accurate,
> 
> What do you base that on?


Just from watching the guy shoot the thing from 10 feet away from the target.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Only thing that tells you is the shooter isn't accurate. As for it being loud, if I'm not mistaken guns chambered for the 500 S&W are usually ported and from a short barrel you will get a lot of noise, especially if you are next to the shooter. What are they good for? Probable anything you want to hunt in North America. BTW, tests run on the Gun and Ammo television show, I think it was that show, have shown it is in fact the most powerful hand gun on the planet. Even when matched up against a T/C chambered for the 45-70. Certainly not my cup of tea.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

I think they are accurate enough. Just because you saw someone shoot one that wasn't, doesn't mean that it was the gun. You didn't mention the barrel length, the bullet used, the load, or if the guy had much experience shooting it. They make a great hunting pistol for anything you might want to hunt.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

They are plenty accurate. I had one and it was one of the most accurate I've had. Uses, hunting and protction. Reasons I got rid of it were too long/heavy and the recoil stung the area from my wrist to my elbow. Also shells are $35 and up.


----------



## IMOutback (Dec 30, 2005)

Not very accurate ... My A$$.
I've got 4 dead deer in the freezer that disagree.
I've killed deer from 15 yards to 65 yards with iron sights on my S&W 500 this year. I just ordered a Nikon scope for it this week.
I love mine.
I figure that guy shooting next you doesn't know how to handle a handgun.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

driggy said:


> They are plenty accurate. I had one and it was one of the most accurate I've had. Uses, hunting and protction. Reasons I got rid of it were too long/heavy and the recoil stung the area from my wrist to my elbow. Also shells are $35 and up.


The "recoil" is different depending on which 500 you are shooting. My 4" is much harsher than the longer barreled ones. The load also makes a BIG difference. And if one shoots very much, it helps to either be wealthy or reload. By casting my own and reloading I probably shoot a cylinder of 5 for less than 35 cents instead of the 35 dollars for twenty.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a 500 mag, 4" and it goes almost everywhere I go.
I love mine and I can hit bulleyes at 75 yards consistantly with iron sights.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

Alaska, that's good shooting. What are you shooting out of it?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

275gr Barns X mostly for blinking and 400gr corbon for big Critters


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Have you ever shot a bear with it??


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Not yet, that would be bad, because the 500 is my backup.
If one comes in my tent or I'm taken a crap the 500 becomes primary.
Like I said, that would be bad.
I did shoot a Moose while in the process of doing #2, pants down around my ankles and everything.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

I do hunt bear with mine but I haven't shot a 400gr. bullet out of any of mine. The smallest that I have shot is a 440gr. and currently I mostly shoot either a 525gr. or a 700gr. 525gr. is my hunting bullet.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Wyocarp-Wow 700gr, what kinda ballistics you getting out of that-come to think of it where are you getting 700gr bullets for it?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

700 gr. ....... isn't that elephent rounds? Holly crap....what kinda recoil do you get with your 700 gr Anti-Aircraft rounds :wink:


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

natemil373 said:


> Wyocarp-Wow 700gr, what kinda ballistics you getting out of that-come to think of it where are you getting 700gr bullets for it?


Well, that all depends on what I am shooting. If it is aircraft, then I would bump them up to around 1100. If I am just shooting for fun, then they are very comfortable to shoot around 800. The speed also drops some shooting with the shorter barrels.


----------

